#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Сегодня - День Рождения ЕС Сакья Тризина!

## Маша_ла

7 сентября - День Рождения Главы школы Сакья Тибетского Буддизма, Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина. 
Ему исполняется 62 года. Соответственно, родился Его Святейшество в 1945 году.
Во многих Сакья Центрах по всему миру пройдут празднования, особые практики и будут читаться молитвы долгой жизни для Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина.
Я лично целиком и полностью присоединяюсь и желаю здоровья, долгой жизни, успехов и процветания Его Святейшеству и его семье!
Это, на самом деле, настоящее чудо, что такой человек родился.
Пусть все его ученики и дальше получают его драгоценные учения и посвящения и успешно практикуют полученное.
Ура!

----------


## Дзмитрий

Prisoedinyajus'!!!

----------


## Alex

Многая лета!!!

----------


## TAndra

Поздравляю! Самого лучшего!

----------

